# NEW from ParaGrafix - Battlestar Galactica Photoetch & Decal Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just finalized the artwork for my latest PE set for Moebius's upcoming Battlestar Galactica kit. This is such a fine kit, that all I'm including are nameplates, museum windows for the starboard flight deck, girders for the flight deck*, super-detailed turrets, and ...

Three versions of a tiny Colonial One to put on the flight deck. (One's in forced perspective.)

The names are from the original series, there not being any real consensus on appropriate TNS versions.

It'll be available in about 3 weeks and be ready when the kit hits store shelves.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Paul, you're _killing_ me.................................

Now, I'll have to buy a Galactica kit just to use your PE...........


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Now this rocks very hard. Great job, Paul!

Sean


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet! Now I really can't wait for the Big G:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

I forgot to include a link to the product page so you can read more: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=blank&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX133

This will be available from all the usual online outlets as well.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I got a great package from the guy in brown this afternoon ... about 10 days ahead of schedule! The decals aren't ready yet, so it will still be a bit before this is ready to ship ... and the kit's not ready yet either, so ...

These are just some quick pics. (I'll get some of the landing bay interior as soon as I figure out a good way to light it  )


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Stop the madness. This isn't funny anymore!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

how's the assembly? Any problems? Any impossible seams?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It pretty much falls together. The only seam that looks to be a problem is at the cavities that landing bays retreat into. A little Aves will take care of it no problem and it's easy to get to.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

CRACK! Home run (again)!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Now I've got to figure out a way to add those inie minie tiny "Museum" pieces into that starboard hangar bay .... then she's complete


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I finally realized I had some old Lightsheet* tape lying around and stuck it into landing bay to get some shots of the girder set. I took quite a while tweaking the width of the girders so that it's nigh on impossible to view them from an angle where you can see past them to the kit plastic.




























* Blast from the past time - it's genuine "Lightsheet" from way back when. I bought this when a company I consult for was looking mass-produce EL film in their high production screen printing system. Unfortunately, the EL "ink" is super expensive and it takes $3000 worth just to wet the screens before any actual printing can be done. I would have had an unlimited supply.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Super awesome stuff there!

you know, for as long as I watched the show, I never noticed that the starboard bay was never used.

Any demo videos on how the guns are put together?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Man Paul that is nice work! :thumbsup:

QUESTION:

One thing about those guns on the Galactica that they never really went into a great deal about. 

Are Star Wars type 'bubble' cockpits for the gunners we see on the top front of the gun turrets?...assuming they are manned.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Man, that's just insanely awesome. But I can foresee bending those PEs is going to be hell for those not familiar with PEs.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Mage, Mark, & Ryoga!

Mage: The guns are super-easy - you can fold them by hand (no tool required). A video showing it would be about 4 seconds long 

Mark: Yes, the guns are manned, with bubble cockpits at the front. Personally, I'd feel really vulnerable in those puppies!

Ryoga: Luckily bending up the landing bay is only difficult because of the sheer number of bends - I used a wide bend line so that they can be easily bent by hand. (Though I used a "spade" type Xacto blade to get under the ribs so I could hold it flat with my other hand. Hmmm. This might be a good item to put in the "Part 2: Folding PE" video.)


----------



## TheHack (Oct 22, 2010)

fluke said:


> Man Paul that is nice work! :thumbsup:
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> ...


They are manned. You can make out the crew in the Bluray images.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Damn you Blue Ray!!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Here's a shot. Literally.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Galactica launches her as-yet unseen fleet of Y-wing fighters.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh this is cool. The names are cool too, I know I would do the Columbia as it's one of the few cannon battlestars of this same class.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

what does the decal set look like?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

This set starts shipping tomorrow! 

Only about 80% will be shipping immediately as I've been jerked around by my usual cardstock supplier the last two orders (they want over a week on what they used to deliver in 1 day). I've lined up a new supplier who'll have it to me on Monday, so the remainder of the orders will ship by Tuesday.

Retail preorder invoices are going out tomorrow, and inventory for them has been set aside so there'll be no delay.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Paulbo,

what name is used for the battlestar from the planet Scorpio? I'm a Scorpio, and was thinking of doing mine to represent that planet. Any ideas or insight?

Thanks much,
Sincerely,

Scorp. 

"Boldly GO!" :roll:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmm. That's a good question ... for which I don't have an answer.

It was pretty tough tracking down a consensus just on the names (since there's nothing really canon to most of them, especially for TNS), without trying to figure out what planet was associated with which ship name (which no one agreed on!).

Sorry to not have a definitive answer for you.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok...........was just wondering if you would have the answer. That would be a great trivia question. What battlestar names represent which planets.

I mean, Pacifica would prolly be a water planet, etc....... 

Who knows........someone out there might know them by heart. LOL

Thanks for answering either way!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

TMK, it was never revealed in the series. Pegasus was at the shipyards at Scorpia.

You can get a good idea of what each colony was like from the hybrid's burning speech:

The farms of Aerilon are burning. The beaches of Canceron are burning. The plains of Leonis are burning. The jungles of Scorpia are burning. The pastures of Tauron are burning. The harbors of Picon are burning. The cities of Caprica are burning. The oceans of Aquaria are burning. The courthouses of Libran are burning. The forests of Virgon are burning.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Only some battlestars were names after colonies, the first 12 yes (including galactica).

List of cannon battlestars

Galactica bs 75
Pegasus bs 62
Valkerie bs 41
Triton bs 39
Columbia (two of them, galactica class & other)
Athena
Atlantia
Erasmus
Night Flight
Solaria
Uned
Universal


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

To help alleviate any anxiety about the landing bay girders, I've just uploaded a little video showing how easy they are to work with. Cheers!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Great video there :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Paul - I hate you, just so's ya know.  After getting my Moebius kit and thinking on it, I'm going to have to get your PE/Decal Set! 

Darn you, Paul! _Darn you to *Heck*_!!!!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

you were gonna get them anyway and you know it.


----------

